

 Airbnb Raises $7.2MM Series A Round and Releases iPhone App - bkwok
http://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-raises-72mm-series-a-round-and-releases-iphone-app-2010-11#comments

======
rewind
I know it's a YC company and that you're an employee, but why do you post
three stories from three different sources at the same time that all say the
same thing? Other than overkill, it fragments the conversion if one develops.
Was there a rationale behind this?

